# bathroom & office in retail space



## rtoth84 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi All,

Just posted my intro, however wanted to dive right in. My apologies if this is the wrong section.

I'm looking for advice on some style options for a commercial space. The bathrooms and office need a new look, and don't fit well with my intended use. I will be selling high-line cars and offering automotive storage. So I want something clean, elegant, and discerning that is visually appealing.

I particularly like the Northern European design that is sleek and modern. The sink will be my focal point in the baths, and I have elected for some oiled brass light fixtures with a teak wall mount for the vessel sink. 

Given these, I am unsure on the color the tile should be as well as the paint. For cost saving measures, I would like the paint to be the same color throughout the rest of the space.

Some pics (sorry about being all sideways - if a Mod could fix that would be awesome)


----------



## DIYknot (Oct 2, 2016)

I like that distressed wood flooring look. All the rage these days. 

Check out pugsy123's thread. He did some amazing work with similar stuff.


----------



## Huskies1 (Nov 2, 2016)

How large of a commercial space is it? Where is it located?


----------

